# motorbike



## Honda (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi , new here in Dubai , I am thinking of brining my Honda over from Ireland in the new year , has anyone any advice on importing a motorcycle to Dubai ?


----------



## bjpause (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Honda, I've been asking myself the same question abt my truimph, having done the Sheik Zayed in rush hour a few times I'm not so sure I wanna expose myselfon 2 wheels to the lunatic driving. I watched a pizza delivery guy weaving the traffic up by the Marina, the Big fast moving SUV's take no prisoners!!


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

From what i have seen in my 3 months here ,leave it at home.
The driving here is different ,to say the least ,you will not find any gaps between the traffic to ride your bike.
There is no lane discipline ,the white-line straggling you bike guys do while waiting to find a gap is done here by 6 litre 4x4's.
Even on trips to Oman on clearer roads i cannot recall seeing bikes.
I actually don't mind driving here ,but a bike would be far to dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Whoops ,straggling??..straddling ,consider this an edit.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are people with bikes here. Do a search for recent threads. Importing has been discussed as well. 

If you are a bar hopper, you might enjoy having a bike here. But keep in mind there is -0- tolerance for drinking and driving/riding/etc. So dont drink and ride, not even one beer, if you know what is good for you. That said, many of the people I met with bikes, bar hop. 

If you like hitting the twisties... well, they have mammoth roads with a number of lanes that have lots of big suvs that have NO respect for the little guy, or back street roads that are not well kept with sand all over them. 

If you do track days, then you will be able to do that here.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Dicing with death there, it's bad enough cycling on the pavements on my mountain bike let alone setting 2 wheels on the roads. Driving here is nuts.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I brought my bike here from Northern Ireland. You`ll need to get an approval for export and supply the shipping company with the usual copies of docs such as passport, log book etc. I didn`t drain the fluids but had it crated up making sure to take plenty of pics before it went in the crate in case of damage. 
When the bike gets here its worth paying the shipping company to do the customs clearance for you as in Dubai some of the red tape is a real PITA. If you bike is worth a reasonable omount of money its worth going to your friendly main dealer in Ireland and getting them to give you an unrealistically low valuation of the bike on their headed paper as you will pay 5% import tax here before you can get the bike through customs. My bike is worth about 15k but the Honda dealer gave me a valuation for 3500 quid which saved me a load of duty.

As regards the riding here, it is not much fun on a sports bike. The raods are dead straight and the drivers mainly Arabic or Asian have no real understanding or appreciation of a real bikes capabilities. Some people will try to run you off the road, i`ve had it happen to me a few times. Track days/nights are a good option but in the summer I don`t ride at all it`s just too hot and no fun whatsoever. 

Good luck with the move.


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Bike Shipment*

Morning,

My name is Oz...what do you want to know about shipping a bike over?

Average cost is roughly $2000 which is something like 7000 dhs.

It takes about 3 weeks or so - i just shipped my bike from the UK - Aprilia RSV 1000R - Customs here in dubai is about 5% of the bikes cost - insurance will cost you roughly 2500 dhs fully comp - and about 700 dhs 3rd party. To clear the bike from the port takes about a week.

Additional fees at the ports and customs etc your looking at a total value including packing your bike up in ireland and transportation etc the whole things - delivery from the port to your door step - total of roughly 2000 pounds! or just under 12000 dhs.

That includes shipping - customs clearance - packing - and any other costs involved.

There is a company called Phoenix Shipping - the guys name is Paul - 055 3908334

They are very good and helpful - registaration and incurance can also be sorted out by them - however - i would suggest you do that yourself - its easier - can be done in one day.

If you need to know anything else - give me a bell - 050 657 4070


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just read everyone's replies - i was born here - dubai - been riding since i was 10 - yeah sure the driving here is a little crazy - but its stuff with that you have to deal with in any place - you have idiots on the roads everywhere - you have the ability that at a twist of the throttle - you are off - any fool in front of you can be avoided - i have no issue riding on sh. z road - traffic or no traffic - stay in the fast lane - you cruise at 140kph anyway - radars don't catch you - and other cars have to keep at 120 as radars get them - really its not as bad as people are saying.

Roads going to hatta - al ain - up north to Musandam - oman area are very cool - twisty roads - we aren't in europe - so don't expect it to be like europe.

Its well worth bringing your bike here - just be safe - respect the machine and look around when you ride - start doing stupid things - and usually stupid things happen! 

Drinking and driving - anyone will tell you - if you ride - and you want to have a drink - have ONE - no more - i make it a rule that if i am to ride - one beer and thats it - usually i won't drivnk and ride my bike - you need your senses about you - in 18 years of riding in dubai - i was pulled over once - and that too was because the girl i had on the back - was flashing her tits - thats another story!

The cops that way are very good.

anyway as i said - its not as bad as people say it is - when ever i am on the road - 6ltr suv or not - people move out of the way...or maybe thats the nice thing about a v twin and some loud pipes?!


----------

